# Bobbi, syrian female 6 months old approx



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Bobbi's story is one of a very very lucky hamster. She was spotted by a member of Hampshire police wandering about outside. Tucked safely into a stab vest pocket she was taken back to the station and then on to us in a cardboard box. We are very pleased that another member of the public has seen a small pet outside and handed it in rather then leaving it. Thanks to the quick thinking we were able to give her first aid nursing care as soon as possible.

Bobbi arrived dehydrated, undernourished and cold with a raspy chest and diarrhoea. Later on when she saw the vet, a pyometra was found along with concerns over blockages in the gut. She had a heat mat, fluids syringed by mouth, soft food, baytril and a special medicine designed to help the gut. Bobbi was not a well little girl at all.

She underwent surgery last week to spay her (remove the pyometra). We were not sure she would make it at all. However, not only has she recovered from surgery, not only has her chest cleared but she's cleared all the foreign objects from her gut, is drinking and eating well and putting on weight! She was cleared for adoption today by the vet.

The really shocking thing about Bobbi's story is that she has no handling issues at all despite all of her medications. A very friendly little girl that we think is around 6 months although we can't be sure.

She's going into foster care for now, she is available for adoption and ready to go after the 25th October.

If you would like Bobbi the wonder hamster, please email us at [email protected] for an application form.

Bobbi munching










Post surgery belly bless her:-


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

im glad there is a happy ending to this story!
I hope she finds a home soon


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

New picture of Bobbi taken by her foster mum Available for Rehoming - Scritches Rat and Rodent Rescue

She had a hard time with the move, understandable given she's still in recovery and this reminded us why she's got a long time til we let her go. Bobi was back up and bouncing around after a day of quiet and rest.

She's getting used to freeranging gradually. Bobbi isn't a fan of the big wide open spaces at the moment, again this is likely due to her scary time outdoors. Its lovely to note that despite her being nervous of her freerange play, she is still able to be handled without showing any signs of trying to nip.

Everybody is falling in love with Bobbi, but we need someone to fall in love who has room for a her to come and live with them!


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Bobbi is still here people hmy: How can this lovely lady be passed over??

Seriously, she had some problems accepting large open spaces and would hide behind her foster carer. But this has improved a lot. She would now rather be off exploring then cuddling 

How can you say no to this??


----------



## Rupertsmummy (Oct 31, 2012)

Awww Bobbi is beautiful. As per email I am too far away for him to travel the distance to my home. He is so lovely though I really hope a nice home comes up for him very soon


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi,

I have recieved your contact form via the website and will email you back shortly x


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Bobbi's foster carer feels that she needs to be rehomed fairly locally as she may find long journeys too stressful x


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Reserved pending homecheck


----------

